# Shaker Butter Churn



## kendub (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi does anyone know where I can find a detailed plan for a shaker butter churn?
Thanks Ken


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*I surfed the web*

Kendub,
I surfed the web yesterday, alot, to try to find out what one of these churns looked like, i had no luck. I did find an amish butter churn made from wood and some that where made of glass. I guess my biggest problem is i do not know what the difference would be between an amish churn and a shaker churn. Could you maybe give some info on what a shaker churn would look like. If you want to you can check out this site--www.amishshop.com there are butter churns on that site you could copy.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I searched"antique churns":*

http://dairyantiques.com/Wood_Butter_Churns_3.html Kinda cool looking, but Shaker, I donno.:blink: BTW check out the links to the left... bill


----------



## kendub (Oct 16, 2009)

I found these from various sites. I'm not sure what makes them a shaker style vs. traditional churn but I want to make a few of them. Let me know if anyone has one or knows where I could find a working a plan. I searched the net but I really can't find anything more than this. Thanks Ken

http://kendubrowski.blogspot.com/2009/11/butter-churn-plans.html


----------



## NKYDarrell (Sep 14, 2009)

I think the only real difference is in the visual styles. you look at these dash style butter churns, the banding is made of iron. On the butter churns in the photo on your blog, the banding is in the style of the shaker oval boxes. I doubt there is much difference on the inside of the churns. 

Iron Banding - http://dairyantiques.com/images/100_0730c.jpg

Shaker oval box - http://www.shakerworkshops.com/catalog/view/shaker-oval-boxes/Unfinished-Shaker-Oval-Boxes/13F07

I could be way off the mark too.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Maybe this will help*

http://www.tillersinternational.org/woodworking/classes_446_cooperingbutterchurns.html
Some are "coopered" others have tapered flat sides. Interesting project.
:thumbsup: bill


----------

